# Correct CPT Code



## Jennifer1013 (Oct 5, 2008)

What is the correct code for an exploratory laparoscopy converted to an open cholecystectomy?  The only code I can think of is 47480 but I don't think that is correct.  Please advise.


----------



## mmelcam (Oct 6, 2008)

You would just bill for the open cholecystectomy 47600. List V64.41 (Laparoscopic surgical procedure converted to open procedure) as a secondary diagnosis.


----------

